# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.33 released | X10 support and much more

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.33: 
- HTC X10 Permanent S-OFF confirmed with PowerAdapter
- HTC X10 SIM-unlock added
- HTC X10 IMEI repair added
- HTC X10 FRP removal added
- Desire 550 SIM-unlock support added
- Desire 830 added for IMEI repair / SIM-unlock / Bootloader unlock/lock
- Desire 10 Pro added for IMEI repair / SIM-unlock / Bootloader unlock/lock
- U Play added for IMEI repair / SIM-unlock / Bootloader unlock/lock
- Desire 650 support confirmed
- FRP support for hboot models (like Desire 10 Lifestyle)
- Model ID (MID) change added to Direct mode commands tab
- ADB mode fixes 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

